

Games Can Be Art - Adrock
http://gamescanbeart.com/

======
PostOnce
I think the argument against it is:

Most of the _art_ in games could be extracted from the game context and the
_art_ itself would suffer no consequence. i.e., Most of a game's story could
be told in film, the interaction adds little to the art itself.

I don't agree, but neither do I think we've yet arrived at a mature medium.
Technologies on the horizon will increase the immersivity of games (Natal,
DS3D). Combined with better writing (we're finally getting there) and better
applications of present tech (most wii games suck), we'll probably see our
Citizen Kane before 2020.

------
malloreon
This site should be a static page that just quotes whoever said this:

"How can a team of artists work for years on a project and have the result not
be art?"

